# Kids & rats!



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Was just writing about my daughter in one of my other threads so thought about starting a thread talking about your children [if you have any] & how they are with your ratties [& your other pets if you wish to mention]
How many kids do you have? How are they with your ratties? Do your families freak out/worry about them being around rats? Do you worry?

I have a 3yr old daughter & a 9yr old step-daughter who visits for holidays. My family have never been concerned as I've mentioned before, they don't even mention my rats. 
If I'm honest & I think this is just normal protective mama coming out...but I have moments where I worry if I'm putting my daughter at risk having ratties...do I sound silly? I guess coz I watched a show on Animal Planet where this guy got rat bite fever & he had 2 pet rats...I have 6! It did turn out that he got it from his work, they had an infestation of wild rats...but I guess sometimes I just have my concerned days 

Anyway, my daughter loves the ratties, she calls them 'mouseys'...I don't let her hold them as shes so young, but she talks to them & gives them treats. My new possible female rattie she said 'lets name him Dave' LMAO she got the name from Imagination Movers on the Disney Channel..my step-daughter also loves them & is very interested. She takes lots of pictures when she visits & is particularly drawn to my nakey rats lol...who wouldn't be?

So what about you guys? & do you ever have worry moments like me?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I always watch my 4 nieces and nephews when they come over. All they want to do is hold and play with the rats. The rats love them to death and all I have to do is make sure they don't fight over them considering I have 3 rats and 4 kids.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

My kids are fine with the rats with supervision, they aren't allowed to touch them without me, though! They're quite gentle but need reminders and the rats are young enough and hyper enough that I like to be sitting with them. Three rats, four kids here, too. Oldest is five, next is four, then two, and one's due in a few weeks 

I'm the rat lover, but I'm working on training the kids young


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am waiting for my boys to turn into squishy rats so she can hold & cuddle them...Gomez & Fester are pretty lazy, but there also kinda skittish....& my youngsters well there pretty hyper.
My daughter is at that stage where she will literally cuddle an animal to death LOL! I have a teacup chihuahua & there have been a couple occasions I've caught my daughter almost strangling her! Toddlers!
I'm pretty sure by the time my young boys are older, my lil girly will be able to hold them safely  My step-daughter has held Herman, but she was disappointed he wouldn't sit still for her to cuddle & pet him.
Cute pic Korra!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't have any kids, but my boyfriend's three year old nephew has come by a few times, and no matter how many times we tell him they're rats, he still calls them mice lol. He's very interested in them, always wants to know where they are if they're sleeping in one of their boxes, but I think he's a little scared to hold them. I would let him hold Ratigan if he wanted since Ratigan is so squishy and calm, plus he has relatively dull claws, but every time I ask if he wants to hold them he gets all quiet and nervous lol. He'll happily pet them though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

None of you guys ever have worries? Am I just being way too overprotective lol? I think hygiene is what I worry about despite me keeping the house super clean.
I would never get rid of my ratties, there part of the family & I love them to bits...but I just get mummy worry moments lol. Then the show I watched did NOT help...I think it was that Monsters Inside Me if any of you have seen that? Freaked me out a little!


----------



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

We bought Maya for my 14 yr old son. He lost his cat about 2 yrs ago. He had her since he was 3. He had gotten to the stage that we felt his anger would benefit with something he could hold, talk his troubles too and confide in. He hadnt wanted another cat back then, got a lizard instead but she isnt much to cuddle with!LOL He loves Maya! Then she ended up having babies!
Now, their cage is out in liv. room instead of his room and I run a childcare, so the rats are around the kids all day! They love to watch them. They have petted Remy because he is so mellow! And as we go along, they will get to interact with the girls as well!!
I grew up with guinea pigs and rabbits and Hubby grew up with guinea pigs plus we had a rat when we were first married, so we and our younger son LOVES having rats in the house!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you join if your a child yourself? well ok, fine, teenager. my mom was so excited when I decided I wanted rats. She had always wanted them as a kid but her grand mom didn't approve of it.

Though I swear, I worry more about them then my parents do. Granite I've always been the ones to care for them, that was the agreement. I always feed them, give them water, ect. the only thing I Don't do right now is clean their cage cause for me cleaning the DCN is actually hard (yes I"m not kidding about that). If I need to feed them but need to go to school I send my parents a text to feed them later, or give them water, ect. I was also the ones who had to make sure Storm got his Iodine drops for his thyroid issues. Sadly it's still my parent's house so they have to approve of their names. me and my dad are still arguing with my mom about being allowed to name a blue rat Zombie (if we get a blue rat).

Hope this counts though. I brained washed all my cousins (ok, well, one of them that is older then me also has rats, so he helped the brain washing) to like rats  one of my cousins who has to be my favorite when ever I see him always bugs his mom (who is my mom's cousin, so I don't know what type of cousin he is) about if I'm going to bring the rats. He calls them Ratties like I do. It's so cute. I brought Storm and Soda to my great grandpa's 75th birthday and all of my little cousins, and everyone else, loved them. They seemed to love the fact that they kept licking them and would take food from them (I had grapes and Chex cereal with me for them to give the boys). I really wish I took photos of it, it was a really great party, especially for the boys.

When I did have my boys around my younger cousins I did worry and me and my older cousins told them not to grab or pull their tails, ect. Luckily they only wanted to pet them and not hold them. Though I am proud that most of them called them rats, or ratties, and not mice. I'm so glad my cousins did not care one bit about me and my other cousin brain washing their kids (Though we did warn them in a few years to expect them to be asking for pet rats)

Though the holding thing worrying people reminds me of something. I saw a picture on one of the forums I normally browse of this guy's daughter and her baby carriage. instead of a dog or cat in it, it was their pet boa. I just find that when kids are interested in exotic animals (like rats or snakes) it's always adorable and funny.

Sorry I wanted to join in on this


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a four year old niece who LOVES my rats I let her old Claire, because the only time Claire stays still is when my niece holds her. I'm on my cell now but when I get home I'll post a pic of the two!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Loving all your replies, making me feel silly for worrying!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Lol I'm so not allowed to watch that Monsters Inside Me show though. I'm generally really anti-germaphobic but that show is totally paranoia-inducing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

It is! I wish I didn't watch it. Now I get these worry moments about rat bite fever...even tho it ended up coming from wild rats. I read that its SUPER rare but ugh have to be honest & admit that it freaked me out. Not for myself but for my daughter, she's my world!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't have kids but I nanny for 3 little ones, 5,7 and 11 years old. They LOVE them, the youngest loves to just sit on the couch and giggle while they crawl all over him and sniff in his ears. The older two like them but that little one LOVES them. Their mom, while she doesn't mind that the kids play with them, HATES them. If I have them out (I bring the kids to my place on occasion for the sole purpose of playing with the rats and my dogs) she will just stand in the doorway and wait for me to put them away before collecting her children.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Honestly I worry more about the rats than the kids. I have a four year old godson who spends most weekends here, and he LOVES my ratties but I freak out a lit because he'll squeeze them too tight or get way over enthusiastic. My roommate's seven year old daughter, who she has partial custody of, prefers my females to my roomie's males and I always get nervous because she brings them around to do everything but never really secures them or anything, lol. I think it's awesome and I trust the rats more than my guinea pigs, but I'm always a little worried the kids will hurt the rats.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've got three kids. My son is five and my girls are 2 and 17 months. 

Butters,Blaze,and Tryion actually belong to my five year old son. They're usually roaming free in his room instead of in the cage lol. The first thing he does in the am is get his rats out of the cage. He has major health issues and his rats are a great outlet for him. 

My two girls are still learning how to be gentle with the rats so they're supervised whereas my son is not. 

I don't worry at all Bout them getting sick from the rats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I've got 11 siblings. Haha. 7 of them are younger than me and they play with my rats all the time. The ratties love to ride on the older kids' shoulders and Brody loves to cuddle with the younger ones. Everyone loves everyone, haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

here is a Picture of my niece and a Ranch covered Claire >.> I came home from work and the first thing I hear is "Ooopsie Daisy, Claire ate my ranch" 

I think rat bite fever is as common if not rarer then cat scratch fever. So I really would worry about that, but telling a parent not to worry about something is kinda redundant huh? lol you're a parent of course you are going to worry it's your job!

Sorry I forgot to resize jeeze!


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Our rats are actually my daughter's pets, she is 6. I have sugar gliders which are just not child friendly pets, and so I told her that she could pick a more child friendly pet and she choose a rat. After my fiancee met Sweetie Belle he wanted a rat of his own so we went back and got Twilight Sparkle when she was old enough to leave her mom. My daughter saved up her money from chores and the tooth fairy and bought her rat food and initial stuff for setting up her cage; dishes and stuff. Only problem we have is I now have to check her jacket pockets and hoodies to make she she isn't stashing a rattie when we go anywhere. 
Before we got the babies my daughter and me sat down and made a daily chore list of stuff she has to do for the rats to take proper care of them, and she now checks her list daily to make sure she did everything. She is really great with them! I always double check to make sure that every thing they need is done and I usually have them out with me while she is at school, but I think they are great pets for kids!


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Eden10 said:


> None of you guys ever have worries? Am I just being way too overprotective lol? I think hygiene is what I worry about despite me keeping the house super clean.
> I would never get rid of my ratties, there part of the family & I love them to bits...but I just get mummy worry moments lol. Then the show I watched did NOT help...I think it was that Monsters Inside Me if any of you have seen that? Freaked me out a little!


I'd have hygiene worries but my kids are more gross than the rats! They're the ones who drink out of puddles and put every rock they find into their mouths, or pick food up off my floor. Honestly unless a kid is immune compromised or the animal has been around other animal feces and worms are a concern, there's really nothing either species could pick up from one another that concerns me much. Scratches are the biggest issue here, as we socialize the boys, and the rat hoods help a LOT with that


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

PeachPeach said:


> I'd have hygiene worries but my kids are more gross than the rats! They're the ones who drink out of puddles and put every rock they find into their mouths, or pick food up off my floor. Honestly unless a kid is immune compromised or the animal has been around other animal feces and worms are a concern, there's really nothing either species could pick up from one another that concerns me much. Scratches are the biggest issue here, as we socialize the boys, and the rat hoods help a LOT with that


Aydian is immune compromised and he does find with his rats  
The doctor said that as long as the rats aren't sick then there really is no worry. Just be sure if he gets scratched or any accidental bites (never happened ) are cleaned and put neosporn on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh I know I'm silly to worry about that...I had never thought about it til I watched that dumb show! But I know its rare even in wild rats. & I hear ya about kids being gross lol! Its good to talk & hear from all you other parents on here  I feel good that I'm teaching my daughter to love all animals even those that have bad reputations!


----------



## Misfitdolly (Feb 16, 2013)

I have 4 kids ages 17, 14, 6, 6 (twins). the only health concern we have ever had (including all the rats i had as teenager) was when my 14 yr old was about 8 she would let the rat hang out on her shoulder and she got scratched up on the back of her neck which got infected. Rats bite so rarely that the risk of rat bite fever is pretty slim. One of my twins isn't really into the rats, he doesnt like them to crawl on him because of the sharp nails. the other twin and my teens all love them and play with them regularly.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have no kids, but I would never let my brown rat girl to be with kids. She likes to bite way too much. But Miss Spotty would be fine with kids. So it all depends on the temperment of the rattie in question.


----------



## applekiwi1992 (Aug 3, 2012)

I let my 3 year old nephew play with my rats (actually all my pets) but never unsupervised. He doesn't like to hold them but loves to pet and feed them. He did get bit once right after Mango my third was added. When asked if anything was different he replied "yeah that!" which was accompanied by a small finger right through the bars onto Mango's nose causing her to get startled and nip him. No blood but it scared him. He understood when we explained why she did it and wanted to give them treats lol.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Simply put too many stories come to mind all at once to really choose the most poignant one or ones. So, I'll try to shorthand it. Our rats have ranged from a part-wild with a stone cold vicious streak to our shoulder rat. My daughter was 5 when we got our first rat and she has abused the daylights out of most of them. What kind of abuse? We're talking everything from dressing them up, to manhandling them to dragging them into the cold water of a mountain lake for a swim. In all honesty, Fuzzy Rat liked to swim and jumped in on her own when she was under a year old, but last fall she was way too old and out of shape and all about swimming to shore before she sank. And more than once Fuzzy Rat squished out from under a kid pile up at the playground. And I'm pretty sure Fuzzy lost every fingernail at least once when she got kiddie snatched and grabbed. And when I turned my head for a second once, I saw her get flung by the tail by a toddler... (last toddler I let hold her, most little kids are way too dangerous to rats). And one day 5 kids and one rat went down a slide together and Fuzzy came out with her tail scraped and bleeding and no one got bit.

But today at nearly two years old, obese and tumorous, when my daughter walked in the room, Fuzzy Rat dragged herself off my lap and struggled to get my daughter's attention and affection. I clean the cage, make sure the rats are fed and watered, did the training, prepare the anti-tumor meds, solder and reinsulate the chewed wires and put in the daily hours with the rats, and when my daughter walks in I become furniture.

My wife is a complete rat phobic. She insisted that my daughter needed a pet, but rats were about as far out of her comfort zone as flesh eating bacteria. One day soon after getting Fuzzy Rat, she sat watching the two of them together from a distance and she remarked that it actually looked to her that the rat loved our daughter. I have to agree, our rats love our daughter.

And it's not just Fuzzy Rat, even our first part-wild, stone cold killer snuggled with my daughter and although she tore up strangers I had no qualms about leaving her alone with my daughter. Our newest rat, Amelia who we adopted as a neglected adult loves my daughter and tolerates children better than adults. 

Rats and kids? With the exception of toddlers, who are just too unpredictable, it's like apple pie and ice cream. They are perfect together. And if you really want to do it right, start out with a rat pup and have your kids raise it. Young rats need constant attention and kids have the love and interest to provide it. 

Lastly, keep in mind that most younger kids really aren't emotionally equipt to raise rats. They may love your kids more, but they are going to be your responsibility.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

All these stories about kids and rats is making me want to write a children's book about how wonderful rats are! My mom used to be a preschool teacher and there are tons of books about mice, but usually rats are the bad guys in kids books. This is an idea I may just have to do something with...


----------



## lcs (Feb 7, 2012)

I have two kids, 8 and 5 (7 and 4 when we first got our three boys), and they are great with the rats. Like RatDaddy, our boys have had to put up with their fair share of “abuse”, and I have to remind my 5 year old to slow down and be gentle, but overall my kids are fantastic with them. The rats all come running to the front of the cage to come out and play and even our shyest of the three will groom my 8 year old son like crazy. My son's rat, Toothpaste, most definitely loves him; Toothpaste will willingly come to me and likes to play with me, but I will get maybe three kisses while he'll sit and groom/kiss my son for several minutes at a time. My kids love nothing more than to just sit with the boys and hang out, I need to get a video of my daughter reading to them, it's too cute.


I think rats are a wonderful pet for kids, they are tolerant, love to play, love and respond to affection, and are fun to spoil with treats.



> All these stories about kids and rats is making me want to write a children's book about how wonderful rats are!


You absolutely should! If there is a mouse in a book or movie my kids will pretend it's a rat instead. It would be great to see rats as the good guys more often, that's for sure.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Again loving these stories! Rat Daddy, yours is particularly heart warming...poor Fuzzy rat, but also cute at the same time. Just shows how tolerant, smart & understanding ratties can be! & agree about toddlers that's why I'm hesitant to let my daughter hold one of my ratties yet.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuzzy Rat has lived her life as our family dog, with the one exception that she's never fetched anything. On the other hand she would clean up under the furniture and roll out the dust bunnies to us. Being a puppy was not easy on a rat. But compared to life in a cage I believe she appreciates the remarkable life she's had. 

I've posted these before, but one is a photo of her atop her favorite tree standing on a thin branch way up high, preening herself and overseeing the world as the rat master of the universe. The other is her approaching a little girl she just noticed on the beach. The little girl wasn't entire sure what Fuzzy Rat was and her curiosity was conflicting with her apprehension. As it turns out the little girl was a foster child that had never met a small animal before. Fuzzy was very nice to the little girl and they hit it off seconds after the picture was taken, it was hard to pry them apart later on that day when we left the beach. My daughter and the little girl built several sand castles for Fuzzy Rat to explore that afternoon.

You may also notice that the beach patrons are going about their activities as usual. Fuzzy Rat had spent the day swimming with the kids in the lake and everyone had already grown accustomed to the rat on the beach. Someone else has the photo of Fuzzy Rat resting on the girl's foster day's bald head as he floated about in an inner tube. I was in the water and missed that photo-op.

It was a long weekend, fast food, lukewarm beer, hot weather and very little sleep for Fuzzy Rat, but she thrived on the lifestyle. And BTW, when she's up to it we still take her out and despite her declining health, she can still pull herself together enough to wow a crowd. If her tumor meds keep working, we're hopeful to have another summer with her, although she'll most likely never be the rat she was in the photos again. Actually, I doubt we'll ever have another rat like her again.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Footnote: Fuzzy Rat is a true shoulder rat. True shoulder rats are very rare, have a very special personality and are patiently and lovingly trained. I've posted the methods and the risks involved on another thread. Don't try this at home with your pet rat! The very best way to kill your rat is to take it outside.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

My freind's sister loves my boys. I think she's 8 or 9.. she always asking if I brought my mice with me. It's adorable. Even though we always tell her they're rats, she can't seem to remember.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok, not rat, but it's the same idea. Here is my three year old brother and his mouse Penelope. They love each other bunches.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

DAWWWW!!!!! Such a cute pic!!!!!!! Should be in a magazine or something ;D


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 17689

View attachment 17697



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

